# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پیام نور یا مجازی؟!

## AY$AN

سلام
بچه ها من بین دو تا انتخاب گیر کردم
حقوق پیام نور اراک یا حقوق دانشکده الکترونیک شیراز؟
سال بعد که قراره کنکور بدم ولی برای امسال نمیدونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم که ارزش بیشتری داشته باشه؟

----------

